# Problem With Our 2015 Keystone Outback 260Trs



## Triple R (Jun 24, 2015)

We have a brand new outback and the black laun backing is coming down from underneath the king slide. Does anyone else had experience with this issue?


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

I read somewhere, perhaps here, that some people staple or glue it back up. BUT your Outback should still be under warranty so I would take it back to the dealer.

-Gerry


----------



## Fisher's Outback (Jun 25, 2015)

Had the same problem with my 2015 250TRS.. Should of just made them fix it but I fixed it myself. Mine was falling down on the part that is inside the camper when you have it opened up..I took and put some screws in it...I think all they had on it was some glue and that let loose. I have also noticed that right along the edge of the roof in a few spots the material underneath the rubber roofing is coming up and pushing on the rubber..probably gonna have to take it in and get that looked at. Sure don't get much for $22000!! Shouldn't have all these problem when it's less than 8 months old!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Check this out. I had something similar on the 2008 21RS.

What To Do With A Sagging Underbelly


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Fisher said:


> I have also noticed that right along the edge of the roof in a few spots the material underneath the rubber roofing is coming up and pushing on the rubber..probably gonna have to take it in and get that looked at.


The edge of the roof membrane is loose on purpose. The roof deck is also not attached to the side walls, just to the rafters. Most people notice this a softness along the edge of the roof. It is not an issue unless the decking is pulling up from the rafters and is tight to the underside of the membrane along the edge of the roof. The looseness is to reduce wear to the membrane from the trailer moving along the roof edge while towing, this working on a tight membrane would cause it to wear through along the edge.


----------



## Triple R (Jun 24, 2015)

Fisher said:


> Had the same problem with my 2015 250TRS.. Should of just made them fix it but I fixed it myself. Mine was falling down on the part that is inside the camper when you have it opened up..I took and put some screws in it...I think all they had on it was some glue and that let loose. I have also noticed that right along the edge of the roof in a few spots the material underneath the rubber roofing is coming up and pushing on the rubber..probably gonna have to take it in and get that looked at. Sure don't get much for $22000!! Shouldn't have all these problem when it's less than 8 months old!


Could not agree with you more!!


----------



## Triple R (Jun 24, 2015)

thefulminator said:


> Check this out. I had something similar on the 2008 21RS.
> Did you bring the slide in all the way before placing the screws?
> What To Do With A Sagging Underbelly


----------

